# POO!! advise needed



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

So Copper has had sloppy poo for weeks now, took him to the vets and they told me to starve him for 24 hrs, then put him on a rice and chicken for a couple of days and i have been given a new food to try him on.

On Saturday was his first day of chicken and rice, and he didn't have a poo all day then Sunday morning had a normal poo in the morning then since then it is bright yellowy green colour and sloppy again!!

Whats wrong with him? his fine in himself, still eating and drinking not being sick and is hungry when i feed him the rice and chicken. 

I have booked him into the vets tomorrow morning but have any of you had this or know what it is?? 

Worried mummy here!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Adelle,

I'm not an expert but perhaps youre dog is consuming foods he's allergic too that is causign him to have 'runny poop' - are you feeding him grain foods or grain free

Our puppy Dax had a lot of runny poop issues when we got him from our Breeder but we found out that it could off been the quality of the food he was consuming and thanks to the help from the folks here in the forum and the local pet store we go too, we upgraded him to a very high protein food and we haven't had issues with his poop.

However, and I believe this is common is if you feed your kiddo lots of raw hide/treats it can causes runny poops as well and this has proven to be so with our kiddo but I do not know if that is the same with yours. If we give Dax too much hyde or a certain treat in excess within 24 hours, his poops are runny.

Hope this helps!


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Adelle: This link provides the widest range of observed symptoms than anything I've seen on the internet. Your vet recommendation is a very common one, I would suggest watching for mucus, blood, color, odor and consistency, etc, and describe everything as accurately as possible when you take Copper back to vet tomorrow.

Good luck!

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/diarrhea-causes-treatment-dogs


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you both. 

There is no blood in his poo that i can see just undigested rice and a yellow and green colour! 

These pups dont half make you worry!!! 

A


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso's poo looked a little green while he was on the chicken and rice diet, yellow and sometimes a greasy green. Nothing was wrong with him, it's just how the chicken broth, rice and chicken came out. 

Did they do a stool sample? Oso ended up having giardia when his poo was inconsistent (pre starting the rice and chicken) The veterinarian told me the test on the stool sample and fecal sample can have false negatives as the bacteria isn't always present in the stool. 

Let us know what the veterinarian says. I hope Copper is ok. Oso started straining to poop and BLEEDING drops of bright red blood on Saturday. I was crying my eyes out, at least for a little before I collected myself. None of the vet techs or veterinarians appeared that worried by his symptoms, even though he kept trying on and off for hours! I was surprised, it turned out to be coccidia (another parasite!!) and his symptoms got better within hours after treatment. In the future, I think I would be less alarmed as well. The veterinarian says they get puppies coming in for something like that almost every day and although it is no fun for them, it is not serious as long as its treated. 

So, imagine if blood was no problem, my hope is that yellow/green poo won't be all that bad either.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, I just had the same problem with Chili. She gave us some Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal low fat food for him to eat for five days so that he can still get all his nutrients and yet not have food upset his tummy. She said as long as he still has appetite and drinking water he should be ok. Make sure there is no mucus or blood in his stool and it should pass.....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Similarly, we went through some high end brand dog foods. We settled on Limited Ingredients Diet dog food. Almost any high end manufacturer makes LID dog food. 
Only LID is working for our V. 
We can switch cold turkey from one LID brand manufacturer to another without any runny stools. We used to feed Natural Balance LID and switched to Blue Buffalo LID because Sam got bored. 
Now he is bored of Blue also but I found out we need mix some tasty stuff in with the kibble. Trickery like this works well to mask the boring kibble smell. We mixed a little wet cat food, a little cooked meat+juice (just for him) with peas and barley. 

I am afraid pretty soon we will cook for him separately something like lean ground meat and barley. ??? It looks like they need quite a lot of fiber otherwise they get anal gland impaction as well.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments, the vet gave me special dog meat to give him for 4 days and pro biotics and that seems to have sorted him out, i have now changes his food from Iams to Brands, which is a good quality dry kibble and i have also introduced champie dog meat as that is for sensitive digestive systems. 

But we have lovely firm poo now, which is must easier to pick up! 

Now his hurt his front leg! they say it comes in threes, i don't think its broken as he is walking on it but every now and they when he plays or jumps a little yelp comes out, so off to the vets again i think! just hate thinking I'm wasting their time if it is a strain!. 

Thank you

I love this forum its very comforting that other people have the same problems with there dogs.


----------

